# Specific shirt color/style



## therealdrag0 (Sep 23, 2006)

I am looking for a company that will print on a shirt like this:
As close to the color and style as possible. I have looked at quite a few to no avail


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What shirt brand/style is that?


----------



## therealdrag0 (Sep 23, 2006)

I dont know 
Most the color is what I am looking for. I mostly see like white or pink female Tee's


----------



## Import (Aug 13, 2006)

therealdrag0 said:


> I dont know
> Most the color is what I am looking for. I mostly see like white or pink female Tee's


Continental Clothing do a royal blue womens T - not the same style but possibly the closest you will get to the color. You would have to order a sample to check the color probably. 

http://www.continental-usa.com/Collection/ (check out style N02)

Or you could try this prepared for dye T and dye it yourself 

http://www.alternativeapparel.com/default.aspx?id=82&CategoryID=22&ProductID=303


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Most the color is what I am looking for


Did you get that graphic from a suppliers website? Or is that something you mocked up yourself and colored in with the color you wanted?

Bella.com has a wide range of colors, but I don't see that bluish color that is in your sample above.

TheApparelAgents has some similar colors:
http://www.theapparelagents.com/motivefabric1.html


----------



## therealdrag0 (Sep 23, 2006)

>_< You guys realize that I am looking for a company that prints on it?
Thanks for your replies.
How about companies that will print on a blue female shirt?

Thanks again.
-drag0?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Any screen printer can print on any color shirt..Just call up screen printers from the phone book, and find a price you like


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

therealdrag0 said:


> I am looking for a company that will print on a shirt like this:
> As close to the color and style as possible. I have looked at quite a few to no avail


that looks like a *fashion color.* 
...as you know fashion colors change from season to season and eventually end up in the not-in-style colors section of fabric stores. 

That is a beautiful blue. 

Just be happy you're not trying to find the exact matching color socks to go with the shirt.  lol

good luck.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> How about companies that will print on a blue female shirt?


Just about any printing company you talk to will be able to print on a blue female shirt. Like Jon said, you can try your local yellowpages or do google searches for printing companies or custom t-shirts.


----------



## therealdrag0 (Sep 23, 2006)

Most seem to have mostly white shirts, or in the way of female shirts; baby blue, pink ect, ect
ALso sorry I didn't point this out earlier, I dont want a minimum order. I probably will only want 1 shirt.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> ALso sorry I didn't point this out earlier, I dont want a minimum order. I probably will only want 1 shirt.


I don't think you'll be able to find just 1 of that shirt and get 1 design printed. Definitely not by a screen printer.

You could try finding that color (or a close version of that color) shirt online somewhere (or in a local store), and then sending your design to a Direct to Garment (DTG) printer and they can probably print just one for you (depending on what your design is like).

We have a few members of the forum here that have DTG printers, so once you have 15 posts in the forum, you can place a SERVICE REQUEST ad in our classifieds to see if a member will print your job for you once you find the shirt you want.

If you look through the DTG section of the forum, you might be able to find a member to contact directly by looking at the links in their signatures.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

The other option as far as printing goes would be to find someone with a vinyl cutter to print and press the design for you. Technically you could go with an opaque transfer paper as wlel, but I wouldn't suggest it as the quality tends to be low.


----------



## therealdrag0 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, where can I learn about Direct to Garment printing?
Thanks


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

therealdrag0 said:


> Thanks for the replies, where can I learn about Direct to Garment printing?
> Thanks


You should do some reading in the DTG section... 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=39


----------

